# MUFE HD too cakey???



## Smiles7 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello beautiful ladies!  Hope you all are doing great.  So, after all the raves about Mufe's HD foundation, I went out and bought it and the primer as well.  Sadly, I just can't get this foundation to work for me.  The color is a great match, but the formulation is way too heavy for me.  It looks caked on even though I applied it with a light hand.  I tried applying it four different ways 1) with my fingers 2) reg. foundation brush 3) with the 187 4) diluted with my moisturizer w/ a reg foundation brush.  I've yet to try it with the 187 and moisturizer.  

Has anyone else had this problem?

Oh and I really don't like the primer(#6)...it was too drying (applied like all other primers...sparingly).


----------



## damsel (Oct 16, 2008)

woah, how is that possible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hd is the lightest feeling foundation i have ever used. i normally use 1 pump, but even when i used 2 it felt the same. it also looked very natural, almost like a 2nd skin. idk, maybe others can shed some light on this.


----------



## Smiles7 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ya that's what I was thinking....I really wanted it to work for me....


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know maybe you need to exfoliate. If anything it is really light coverage.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 17, 2008)

i thought it was really light too... I got the sample.. didn't find it cakey at all


----------



## Smiles7 (Oct 21, 2008)

187 W/ mositurizer did the trick


----------



## Willa (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually as the MUA told me 2 weeks ago when I went to get mine, she told me that it doesnt fit to every skin. So instead I bought the Face and Body and it's perfect!

You can always return a MUFE product, and change it for something else


----------



## meanjeanster (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_woah, how is that possible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hd is the lightest feeling foundation i have ever used. i normally use 1 pump, but even when i used 2 it felt the same. it also looked very natural, almost like a 2nd skin. idk, maybe others can shed some light on this._

 

I have to agree with you!!  It was the lightest easiest foundation I've ever used.  I had to put a few layers on just to get it thick enough to cover my acne breakout I was having at one point.


----------



## Smiles7 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Actually as the MUA told me 2 weeks ago when I went to get mine, she told me that it doesnt fit to every skin. So instead I bought the Face and Body and it's perfect!

You can always return a MUFE product, and change it for something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya, what the MUA said makes sense...it might work for many...maybe even the majority...but i doubt EVERYONE has had success with it...but since it's so hard to find a perfect match in color w/o mixing foundations and this was such a terrific match....I had to make it work....lol....(i got lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 22, 2008)

It's a silicone based makeup so less is more; the feel on the skin is light but the makeup itself is a denser formula so the skin underneath needs to be really well conditioned and hydrated before applying the makeup, especially if you're not a fan of primer.  If you just apply it on your skin without it being well primed, it's going to cling to surface imperfections, which most people combat by using more of the makeup, but with this makeup, if you just put more on, it starts to lok heavy.

Try mixing a drop of your moisturizer with it to give it a better slip, or as suggested, even try out a different formula, there are other HD foundations I'm sure you'll find one that suits you =)


----------



## crystrill (Oct 23, 2008)

I use to use it with MAC 'Matte' as my primer, and it worked fine. I just bought the HD Primer, in 0, a few days ago. I think with the primer, it did go on a bit more thicker... or at least I felt like while putting on my face, I had to drag the brush across my face, compared to when I didn't use the primer. So maybe you should try it without the primer? But despite all that, it stills looks flawless! Especially with the HD Powder.


----------

